# Best dwarf elite unit



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think hammers because of stubbonness and there s6 attacks what do you think and why


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Hammerers with a lord= stubborn immune to fear and terror. Need i say more.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Yeah hammerers too, If only the models were better


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

Iron beards are ace modles and are sweet with there 2+ armmor saves


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

iron beards because they are easy to convert to chaos swarves (and they are really hard for the good dwarves too)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

What do you mean by elite if you mean special and rare choices my answer would be Ironbreakers which you haven't got in your poll. My reaeons are they have a 2+ save and S4 they survive longer than hammerer and can take a larger beating. i've seen a unit fend off a unit of 10 chosen knights of khorne. they are possibly the hardest unit in teh game. I'm guessing Iron beards are ironbreakers.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Iron breakers hands down, 2+ save on an infahtry unit is incredible especially on high toughness dwarfs and a large unit of the looks great.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Snorri O'dubhda said:


> Iron breakers hands down, 2+ save on an infahtry unit is incredible especially on high toughness dwarfs and a large unit of the looks great.


When I played in a massive Apocolypse style fantasy game on a 12"x6" table this guy had an enormous(sp) they held an objective all game and dispatched many units that charged them.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

iron breakers. They take a pounding and win combats. I've charged them with a unit of ironguts, and a unit of leadbelchers in the side and they've still managed to win before. Therefore i saw iron breakers for the win


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sory guys I nick name them iron beards they are iron breakers, and when i say elite I mean the best


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Gotta go with the drengi, i can't play whfrp without our gm forcing me to take the slayer path, lots of love for the short, orange Mohawk sporting psychopaths.:laugh:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

hm... slayers are my fav... only cause of the one in TBfSP set you can see his butt lol


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

How good are miners, when i have seen them being played they tend to die and do nothing


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Miners are more of a hassle unit, you aren't going to use them as the lynch pin of a wall or units, thats either the breakers or Hammers.

For me, I'd say Ironbreakers just because I know how much stick they have taken from me, laughed in my face and splatted my units in the past. Really hard unit, put the BSB and General in there with the right runes and they are nigh indestructable.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank for that Druchii in Space.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Gotta love slayers! Crazy gingers with big axes do I need to explain more?


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

iron breakers but hust 4 there2+ save


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

we have the resiliants of iron breakers, the kill ability of slayers and there unbrakeableness, and the knight killers hammers and there stubborness


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Personally i think its slayers, nice tarpit unit, great against most unit types, slayer weapons, silly amount of unit champions, cant go wrong really.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok, I must say I'm confused here. Gromril armor gives a 4+ save and shields add one, correct?

If this is the case, wouldn't Ironbreakers only have a 3+? Or am I missing something in my Fantasy noobness?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

having a hand weapon and shield in close combat gives a +1AS to infintary. So Iron breakers have a 3+ against shooting and a 2+ in combat.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

As a long time dwarf player. Ironbreakers are the best unit in the dwarf army, no contest.


----------

